# Seeking advice on best private maternity hospitals in Lisbon



## Adline (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello fellow expats,

My husband and I will be moving to Lisbon at the end of September - 6 weeks before I am due to give birth.

We have comprehensive private insurance through my husband's company so price is no object. I am desperate for advice on the best private maternity hospital/s in Lisbon so I can make contact with them before we move to Lisbon.

Your help would be great appreciated.

Many thanks,
Adline


----------

